# Goldfisch - Frosch?



## martin1978 (11. Nov. 2009)

Fressen ausgewachsene Goldfische auch Frösche?


----------



## Eugen (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

http://www.google.de/search?q=Goldfisch+-+Frosch&rlz=1I7GGLR_de

klar,vorallem,wenn sie vorher vom frosch vergewaltigt wurden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

Hi Martin,

Goldfische versuchen alles was irgendwie ins Maul paßt runterzubekommen(wie z.B die viel zu große Schwärmerraupe ein paar Headlines tiefer). Kleine Fröschlein sind da nur ein Häppchen (wenn sie die den auch erwischen) für ein 30-40cm Goldfisch. Ausgewachsen __ Frösche sind eher was für den __ Hecht oder __ Waller

MfG Frank


----------



## Martin J (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

wie geil ist das denn (Eugen klar,vorallem,wenn sie vorher vom frosch vergewaltigt wurden)


----------



## bodo61 (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*



martin1978 schrieb:


> Fressen ausgewachsene Goldfische auch __ Frösche?



Ob sie Frösche fressen weiß ich nicht. Aber meine Koi fressen im Frühjahr innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen sämtliche geschlüpften Kaulquappen weg. 

Und das sind Tausende..........

Ähnlich halten sie sich an __ Entengrütze, die ich Eimerweise reinschütten könnte.


----------



## Niklas (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

Hi.
Habe auf einen Frosch Kunstköder auch schon eine 30 cm __ Rotfeder gefangen. Keine Ahnung warum. Deswegen denke ich schon das wenn sie hunger haben auch kleine __ Frösche verzerren.


----------



## Bebel (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

Hallo Martin

Das mit den Kaulquappen kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn ich auch nicht weiß, wie groß der Anteil war den die Orfen hatten.
Bei großen Fröschen schwimmt die Meute zwar neugierig hinterher aber mal ehrlich, wie sollten die so einen großen Frosch fresen können?

Was die Frosch- und Krötenvermehrung betrifft, werde ich deshalb wohl ein kleines Biotop anlegen.
Das Interesse der __ Frösche in meinem Garten war jedenfalls groß - mindestens sechs Paare hatten sich am Teich eingefunden und abgelaicht.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

Hallo Niklas,
eine __ Rotfeder auf Gummiköderwar das vieleicht ein __ Aland?


----------



## canis (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

ne ne, es stimmt schon, dass auch immer wieder vermeintliche "friedfische" (was die meisten leute mit "sich vegetarisch ernährenden fische" verwechseln) auf kunstköder, die tiere imitieren, gefangen werden. von karpfen über __ brassen bis eben rotfedern habe ich das alles schon erlebt 

ausgewachsene __ frösche sind aber definitiv zu gross für die aller meisten friedfische. nur grössere __ raubfische dürften diese regelmässig fressen (__ hechte, forellen, __ waller, etc.)

kaulquappen und natürlich amphibienlaich generell werden aber von vielen fischarten sehr gerne verspiesen¨

LG
David


----------



## Niklas (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

Hi.
Genau so wars David. Kenne einen der hat auf Bolie schon einen __ Hecht gefangen, obwohl das ja ein Raubfisch ist.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch - Frosch?*

Wieder was gelernt


----------

